# So Long Everybody



## GanjaGuru (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been advising people how to grow pot for years.  The internet had enabled me to do this with more people than I dreamed possible back when I started.  It is what I spend more time doing than anything else.
And being a human being, I have other interests besides growing pot.
And this includes the politics of keeping pot illegal.
This a.m. there was a thread about what politicians are mj-friendly. I gave a quick, simple answer: Al Gore, the man who garnered more popular votes than his opponant.
This is not a therory but a fact.  More Americans voted for Gore than Bush, but the supreme's instead appointed Bush president (their decision to prohibit a defintive recount had something I believe with whom and of what party appointed them).
And because of my statement, the thread was closed.
I pm'ed Hick about it and he said he closed it because of my post.
I've been embattled in politics on mj-cuntivation boards many times, but this is the very first time I have been the reason a thread was closed.
And just for expression an opinion based on fact.  Not for flaming (cause I didn't).
I believe that who is in power in this great country has a lot to do with the political climate in regards to marijuana decrim/legalization.  I remember how in Bush jr.'s first term people who grow and smoke pot were called terrorists and judge killers.
Anyway I pm-ed Hick, who I consider(ed) a friend, having known him via these sites for years.  And his response was, basically, "tough shit". I got the idea he considered me a rabble-rouser/troublemaker.

I'm not gonna second or third-guess him.  He's a mod; I'm not.  But I can no longer post at a site that prohibits, so severly, such freedom of expression.
So I'm leaving.

It's a hard decision and one I don't take lightly.  I like this site more than any others, mainly because for the most part there are so few jackasses here.
It was a place I believed where people could post opinions without flaming.  A place where people could enjoy a free exchange of idea's.

Seems I was wrong. So so long.

P.S. if anyone desires to keep in touch with me, they can do so via Yahoo im.  My handle there is bertdontlie2000.

I'll miss everybody here.

Peace out.


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2006)

This didn't need to be brought to the public ranger. PMs should be that PM's. not for public discussion. I consider that a violation of trust.
 You and I have a history. THAT is what was conveyed in the PM.
That and the fact that I refuse to argue political issues in this forum. With anyone. 
I told you just like I told millitia. Find a political forum for it. Not this one.
 Now..You "throw your little fit" 

You folks wann' argue politics, I'll step down and find the door.
 I know the way out.


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2006)

here is the "entire" pm that I sent him. In its entirety.
If it sounds like "tough shit" to everyone else, (or a reasonable explanation) then so be it.



I understand your disagreeing ganja. And under less volital conditions, would prolly let it ride, without a thought.
Your comment on "Gore winning in 2000"
is the biggest reason for the deletion.
We've argued that before, you 'n I.
I posted a reply, and thought of where it was going to lead. Deleted my post, because it "was" argumentative. While I left yours.
Hope it doesn't piss you off, my friend, but I refuse to argue poitics with you here. I know that you love it, and I admittedly don't mind a spirited debate from time to time.
Truthfully, I don't want to deal with any political banter here. I can't help but get "almost" frikkin emotional about it sometimes.
You 'n mutt 'm jeff(err..stoney) are my anchors here, ones that I can depend on, if you can understand that.
I don't want it to appear, that I locked it down, as a personal 'bone' with you, it isn't. I simply would rather see you helping pple with your cultivating knowlwdge, than fruitlessly banging your head on the screen, along with me,...and who knows who else.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

I do not wish to get in this. but let me say my peace as I value you both as members. I am new yes. I have gained a very deep sense of admiration for you both. Lines have been crossed. Pre-Feb. this site did not have any flaming, beratment, and no moderating was necessary. We all had fun throwing a cheap shot here and ther, but was in fun. You all took care of this site. I respected it. I have grown to love this site. but in the past two weeks. I have seen anger and resentment starting to show its ugly head. Tension has been building on this site in an enormous amount. I would hate to say either one of you go. I really would hate to see this site crumble, when from what I am seeing now the pre-feb. guys need to hang in there and stick together. Not let this turn into what it is turning into. I know I am a Newb as far as time. I don't know the details of anything. I don't want to know. It is none of my business. I am just asking if you guys can work this out. If this site loses two such valuable contributors on this site. I have all of your emails and will remain in contact, but I will leave this site as well. For what is left. A couple of people I get a long with but they will leave as well, but I can stay in contact with them. This site is going to the dogs right at the moment. but it could be turned around. That is my firm opinion. I will stick by it. I value you both as some of the foremost knowledgable people on this site(along with stoney). I hope you can work it out. Peace.


----------



## skunk (Feb 21, 2006)

i couldnt of said it any better mutt. but if you do decide to leave ganga i will hunt you down in cal and stick a big fat bud up your ass. that is when they get ripe . anyways ganga i am personally asking you to stay even if it dont mean much too you or not . i dont see anything in hicks pm that could possibly be argumentive .  you may have taken it the wrong way just try and re read it 1 more time for all of us and kiss and make up. ps we do need you here .


----------



## krsone (Feb 21, 2006)

I think we all should just sit down twist a fatty/pull a tube and 4get the small shit. Our community is being torn apart little by little.We all are on the same side here MJ... I admit it sucks to see great ppl leave but if Ganga wants to go I say have at it.Hope you keep on helpin us newbie and noivce where ever you..As for the rest of you guys what the......1 person doesn't make it a great site it True some add more than others but this place has potional lets not get down hearted move on and hope for the best


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 21, 2006)

It certainly wasn't/isn't my intention to get Hick in trouble or cause to leave.
I like Hick, as a person.
It's the policy I disagree with.
I want him to stay.

It was also not my intention to start a political slug-fest/flame war like at other site's.  But it's a time-honored tradition here in the U.S. at least to bash the president, whether he be democrat or devil worshipper, republican or rastafarian.

I DO save most of my political commentary for another site (you know this site Hick since you were nice enough to recommend it to me).

And I believe that pot and politics are intertwined, as in ticky **** nixon creating the dea, which arrests my friends.

I feel like a door was slammed in my face to be honest.


----------



## skunk (Feb 21, 2006)

krsone wont you say that to your old lady why you are in a club and see how she reacts to that one . think before you speak we are like family in here and would truly hate to see any of our brothers leave . just like we know you would not say that to your old lady in a club or perhaps saying that to your brother or sister as a fare well journey .i guess im trying to say would you tell them to have at it .


----------



## LordNecro (Feb 21, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I've been advising people how to grow pot for years. The internet had enabled me to do this with more people than I dreamed possible back when I started. It is what I spend more time doing than anything else.
> And being a human being, I have other interests besides growing pot.
> And this includes the politics of keeping pot illegal.
> This a.m. there was a thread about what politicians are mj-friendly. I gave a quick, simple answer: Al Gore, the man who garnered more popular votes than his opponant.
> ...


 

i love this site because of all the **** chat and everythign that goes with it.
for a post to ber closed because of politics makes me think that the closer is part of the problem today.
if we cannot freely discuss politics here then where else can we discuss politics with other intellegent smokers and not ignorent ass potheads.????
if the bill of rights allows us to speak what we want about politics then why can we not on a MARIJUANA message board? i think that is BULLSHIT.
we dont need mods who are gonna close threads because of our opinions and/or facts that he dont wanna deal with , polotics or not.

whats the big deal about politics on here?
maybe you shold make a room for that then!


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't agree with censorship in any form and I would have to agree with ganja on this one(I also agree with you on the orginal issue, but that is irrelevant). This is a friendly site and most of what is said is constructive. From previous threads I have read, I can't think that anything said by ganja, whether it be political or otherwise, would lead to more than a good debate. Just because your opinion defers is not reason enough to shut down a thread. Political discussion should be engaged in and enjoyed by all potheads. We should all agree to disagree, but agrue dammit. Cause if we stop bitchin, they stop noticing.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

OK, One last opinion. Like Skunk said:


> kiss and make up


I do not want to see this no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dont want to see it. too grosss for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . but the jist is there. See you guys around the forum. Where is the "POOF" button when you need it???? I'll "poof" mine if you guys "poof" yours.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 22, 2006)

Ganja and Hick, This site has a perfect place for discussion of what should be anything, and if I remember correctly, it even says something like that. It's the Coffee Table. If something starts into an all out battle within the coffee table, then of course a more calm person such as a mod should step in and try to calm things down.

Ganja, I'll tell you something man. That sig line you have has bothered me since I joined. I disagree with you totally on your opinion of GW Bush and no, I don't want to discuss it in a MJ group. MJ laws won't be changed until a MASS revolution of MJ users takes place. Not a minute sooner. I don't care who is in office. That's my two cents on that. As a person, I like you man. I like the way you help others with their MJ problems. As long as you leave the politics other than specific MJ related issues in the coffee table, then I see no harm in it. If someone wants to talk about it, fine, if not, fine. The MJ related legal stuff has an area. As long as it stays in there, fine. Discuss it if you like.

Hick, this entire thing has grown out of proportion. You're perfectly correct in trying to keep Political issues that are unrelated to MJ out of the common forums with the above exceptions. If things get out of hand such as with the recent post that I cracked on because of totally incorrect legal advise, then of course you have to step in. I'm not sure where the political post was placed by Ganja, but if anywhere except the coffee table or the legal area, than I believe perhaps it should have been moved if possible. I don't know. I didn't see the post.

All in all, Ganja and Hick, both of you are needed here much more than you realize I think. If either of you let this minor flare up cause you to leave, then THAT is the shame, not the issues you disagree on.

Please guys, PM each other and get this issue resolved between you. We all need you on this board.

If you leave, and I croak, you'll be seeing me at the most inconvenient times. I'll rattle chains, and scream a lot in your ear just at the moment you hate it. You don't want me visiting you as a ghost. I'm a nasty bastard when I'm alive, imagine me as a ghost!

Come on guys help us out here and discuss this privately until you come to an understanding. Please.

Then just come back and tell us all it's cool again. That's all we want to hear.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

hey GG stick around dude its all good. dont let some stupid shit like this make you leave the site. i'm sure you guys can work this out. stick around we need ya.


----------



## truthxpride (Feb 22, 2006)

Couldn't this be solved with a new section in the forum? One allowing political debates and the chance to speak your mind freely(within boundries of the law). If this comes up again, all you would have to do is just relocate the thread.


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1816
the thread was never deleted, only closed. 



> the guy who won the 2000 election, Al Gore.








 if ganga is willing to edit this "arguementative", non mj related, content, I'm willing to open the thread and NOT participate in any manner. 
...and I'll stay. For 'awhile'. 
This place ain't the same no mo'..


----------



## rasta (Feb 22, 2006)

peace and luck ,,,,thanks for the advice g


----------



## LordNecro (Feb 22, 2006)

Ganja, you sig says Impeach Goerge Bush jr he has got to go.
2 things wrong with that.
1. He is not a JR. is Middle Name Differs from his dad's
2. to impeach a president does not mean Kick him out. it means to put him on trial.
Clinton was impeached and finished his full term. Impeach doesnt mean Fire him.


----------



## LordNecro (Feb 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1816
> the thread was never deleted, only closed.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gore did win the popular vote.
Where does it say that the Coffee table is only for MJ content?


----------



## skunk (Feb 22, 2006)

lordnecro if you please were trying to beg and plea here not throw more sticks in the fire .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 22, 2006)

LordNecro said:
			
		

> Gore did win the popular vote.
> Where does it say that the Coffee table is only for MJ content?


Bush had 47.9% of the popular vote and Gore had 48.4%.

The fact remains that GW Bush is currently serving his second term as President of the United States of America.

Nobody remembers the guy who invented the Internet.

As for the As for the cigar twirling liar Clinton, don't make me laugh. He couldn't win an election as the fuckin dogcatch. Hahhahahahahahahaa.

Now, we've both put our two cents in, and anyone who answers after this is mearly taking either your side or mine. It's a pointless argument for a group about Marijuana.

As I said in a previous post, the laws concerning Marijuana will not be changed until the millions of users in the United States all, and I do mean ALL, stand up at once and declare themselves exempt to the unfair, truly bent laws that exist today.

Let's be real here. A ******* tax stamp had to be used for an excuse to start the criminalization of weed. In other words, they had to LIE to make it ilegal. They know it, I know it.

A law based on a lie is not a law in the real sence. It should be laughed out of the supreme court.

If the users of MJ all lit up at the same exact time, what are they going to do? Arrest 20 million people at once, on the same ******* day? How exactly do any of you figure THAT would look on CNN?

Here's the ******* Headline:

20 MILLION AMERICANS ARRESTED BY GOVERNMENT POLICE ON THIS DAY!!!!!!

Let me tell you something. It wouldn't happen. The law would be changed and every single person who was arrested that day for ONLY smoking MJ, would be released without predjudice within 24 hours.

20 Million people pissed off at the same time would give a lot of lawyers some business.

It couldn't happen. A revolution such as that would be handled in one way and one way only.

The President of the USA would get on TV and remand the MJ laws on the spot by Presidential order. 20 Million orders.

I don't give a rats ass if George Washington, Clinton or GW Bush were in office when it happened, the result would be fast and identical.

Now, you get 5 people to be there and I will to. I've got family in the DC area. I'll light mine up in front of the Big White House.

Ganja, notice how I cleverly intertwined my political comments into a MJ related rant.

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you Ganja; I voted for GW Bush BOTH TIMES. I love the guy. If I turn gay tonight, I'm looking him up tomorrow. Laura will just have to move over while GW and I do the nasty. Hhahahahhaahahahhaah.

I crack me up.

Hey Hick, you guys are both cool as hell. Stick around and throw some rocks at me. I'm a good ducker......I said D ucker. Hahahahahahaa

Hey Mutt Dawg! You gonna light up with old Stoney on P ave? Da Big House! Yeah, with our luck, freakin Bush would have us both in Gitmo talkin Ahab.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 22, 2006)

If you continue this thread, your letting the terrorist win..
-WSA-


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> if you please were trying to beg and plea here not throw more sticks in the fire .


 
**** sticks stoney went and threw jet fuel on the fucker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, I think this political debate turned into what it was feared to turn into from the begining. I just think all of them fuckin politicians suck so.......that settles that.

**** it. I'm moving to amsterdam and seeing if its possible to Overdose on Hash.  . *Who's with me.* I will be by to collect (kidnap) skunk (your freind that smokes the leaves too  ), stoney, hick, and Ganja. After 3-4 hours of hooka time, well see who is aurgueing about what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

By the way stoney, you know I HATE, DESPISE, and LOATH DC. We talked about that. I don't care if there was free hash day there I still wouldn't go. . I'd rather go swimming in that swamp of yours. hahahahahaha


----------



## The haze one (Feb 22, 2006)

> This place ain't the same no mo'..


Hick

 I have to completly agree with Hick..... this forum even two weeks ago was way better, there has been an overload of stupidity and morons gaining acess to our forum. I ve even had ppl who have just joined the site, and only have like 1 post  pm me about "hooking them up"
The stupidity needs to be overcome somehow....oh well sry about the rant

Stay high and take er ezzzz all my fellow Growers,

the Haze 1


----------



## puffadder (Feb 22, 2006)

I feel BAD!!! My little pissant post seems to be what started all of this. I wasn't trying to start a political free-for-all, just to find out who others thought might be a staunch pro pot politician. I consider myself an Independant and would throw all of my political support behind anyone who I thought was Clearly behind legalization. I apoligize, guys!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

Hick, We all said our peace and things. I don't want either one of you to go. It is between you and GG at this point and should remain private. I think this thread needs to be closed at this point. Let a sleeping dog lie if you know what I mean. IMO.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2006)

I had thoughts along those same lines.
My apologies go out to the entire membership for the "Key" roll that I played in this entire fiasco. I am guilty as charged.
As someone above said.."this political discussion turned into exactly what it was feared to from the beginning"


----------

